# Debenhams 'in store card'



## effone (6 Apr 2008)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has been offered or taken up a Debenhams in store card? We were offered one on the pretence that it was a standard in store card with associated benefits. It was however a Debenhams credit card financed by GE Money. We made a purchase on the card and were asked to wait for the card and PIN to be posted out before settling the account. Once these arrived we attempted to settle the account with Debenhams vouchers but were advised we couldn't as cash was of course owed on the card. I intend informing the financial regulator and consumer's association but wanted to see if anyone else out there were treated similarly?


----------



## thomasd (7 Apr 2008)

Just a thought, but have you gone through any sort of complaints process with Debenhams/GE before going to the Regulator?


----------



## Mrs Mac (7 Apr 2008)

I was offered one of these the other day.  I took it that the card would be like a Dunnes value card / club card kind of thing.

Until she asked for ID, which I didn't have with me.  I quickly copped it was for another type of credit card.  The hard sell was that if I got a CC card, I would get 25% off the purchases I had just made.

It is easy to see here, how people could get suckered into taking on another credit card.


----------



## NicolaM (7 Apr 2008)

Hi effone
You're going to get charged stamp duty on that credit card too, €30 I think since last budget.

Nicola


----------



## Ash 22 (6 Oct 2008)

Was in a Debenhams store yesterday and heard them announcing some store discount card in which you would get 10% off if you opened this.  I went to the counter and gave the girl my driving licence so she began to process all this but at the end for some reason it would not accept my application. She said she could not ring them as it was Sunday. As I am a housewife and do not work outside the home she thought may be the reason. It puzzled me a bit but now on finding this info here it explains it a bit more. I thought it was just some special offer they were giving. Just as glad now it did'nt go through.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2008)

NicolaM said:


> Hi effone
> You're going to get charged stamp duty on that credit card too, €30 I think since last budget.
> 
> Nicola


Yes - [broken link removed] on charge cards.



effone said:


> Once these arrived we attempted to settle the account with Debenhams vouchers but were advised we couldn't as cash was of course owed on the card. I intend informing the financial regulator and consumer's association but wanted to see if anyone else out there were treated similarly?


Did you read the terms & conditions of the card agreement which you signed? Do they say anything about using vouchers in this context?


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Oct 2008)

Debenhams operate 2 different cards - one is a store card which can be used to pay for purchases in Debenhams alone; the other is a general credit card.  It is up to the customer to decide which they want while applying, and be sure that the correct option is ticked on the application form.


----------



## homebird (10 Oct 2008)

I was told by a member of staff in Debenhams that the store card does not incur the annual tax imposed by C McCreevy. The credit card does. Is this correct? 

I really got the hard sell from them to take the credit card. 'are you sure you don't want it????'. I had to ring up to activate the store card. The woman on the phone spent 5 mins outlining products like card protection. I had absolutely no interest in any extras.


----------



## Celtwytch (10 Oct 2008)

homebird said:


> I was told by a member of staff in Debenhams that the store card does not incur the annual tax imposed by C McCreevy. The credit card does. Is this correct?
> 
> I really got the hard sell from them to take the credit card. 'are you sure you don't want it????'. I had to ring up to activate the store card. The woman on the phone spent 5 mins outlining products like card protection. I had absolutely no interest in any extras.


 
This is absolutely correct - the store card is not a credit card as such as it cannot be used outside of Debenhams.  All you pay is whatever your purchases cost, plus interest if you don't pay in full.

I had the same thing when I phoned to activate my card.  To be honest, I really only got it to avail of the discount vouchers they send to cardholders, so I don't intend to clock up huge bills on the account.  So, like you, I have no interest in any of the extras (although it's hard work convincing them of that!)


----------



## Sams (12 Nov 2008)

I got the store card (not credit card) a couple of months ago as I was buying some high value stuff in Debenhams and wanted the extra discount - they were really pushing the card at the time and it seemed like a good idea as long as you pay your bill on time. Anyway, got the first bill - along with a further 10% discount card for next purchase, so needless to say went back and bought more stuff and paid the first bill by phone (laser card) no problem. Got next bill - again paid it by phone - asked for reference for payment, they couldn't / wouldn't give one. Thought nothing more of it until I got a further bill with a charge of about €15.50 for late payment and further interest charges. They had not put through the second payment and because it was done over the phone I have no proof I requested it 

The scary part is that even though this bill is only 2 weeks overdue, GE Money are ringing me everyday for the past week, sometimes more than once a day to demand payment - on a bloody Debanhams storecard with a balance of just over €100!!! I'm so disgusted with them. I will pay the bill, destroy the card and never shop in Debenhams again  

Beware of these cards and GE Money - God help anyone who was in financial difficulty as these people do not let up!!! 

Edited to add: The trick with the discount vouchers is that they can be only used when using your storecard (i.e. you can't pay with cash or your standard credit card and still avail of the discount) so you are forced into using the damn card if you wish to avail of the discounts - at your peril!!


----------



## bond-007 (12 Nov 2008)

> Beware of these cards and GE Money - God help anyone who was in financial difficulty as these people do not let up!!!


GE Money is a sub prime lender. They seem to be getting loads of mentions the last few days.


----------

